# Moving dining room chairs on carpet



## rusterbuster12 (Mar 3, 2011)

Does anyone know the best way to adapt wooden dining chair legs so that I can slide the chairs on my carpet (short pile) without lifting up the chair?
Also, if possible, I would like to be able to slide the chair while I am sitting on it. (I weigh 140 lbs.) :confused1:


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Ruster, Welcome to the Forum

I have NOT done this, but I would try it:
Get a pkg of (click here) *Magic Mover Furniture Sliders*
They come in two sizes: small (3'' x 3'' x 1/4'' thick), large (7'' x 7'' x 1/2'' thick) 

I think the 1/4" thick pads would work better to glue to the bottom of each chair leg. This will take some experimentation to get a good connection because of all the shear stress in sliding the chair while sitting on it. Besides, to look right, each pad would have to be either pre-cut to conform to the shape of the leg or cut each pad to shape after gluing it to each chair leg.

Ruster, if you go this route, please post your experience as the Forum would like to know whether or not works.
.


----------



## nil4664 (Dec 14, 2010)

Or how about something like this?

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51n09I-xVbL.jpg


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Put wheels on the legs.
Ron


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Here are the 1-1/8" dia round tap on sliders recommended by Nancy.
I think these would hold up better for your application than the self stick sliders.

http://www.amazon.com/Waxman-4701395N-Furniture-Sliders-Oatmeal/dp/B000PBA8E2/ref=pd_bxgy_hi_text_c
.


----------

